
Goodbye Microsoft, Goodbye Apple - Hello Linux - scandox
https://www.irishtimes.com/business/technology/goodbye-apple-goodbye-microsoft-hello-linux-1.3295781?mode=amp
======
wheresvic1
Kudos to the author for diving in - I made my transition 13 years ago in 2014
and started with Slackware.

While most installations work out of the box on whatever hardware, you might
still have trouble with sound, graphics or wifi drivers. While finding help
for this online is definitely doable it's not for everyone. As an example, I
gave my parents my old laptop with Ubuntu installed (they basically use Skype
and browse the internet). However, unfortunately they had some trouble with a
Skype update and within a few weeks they paid someone to install windows on it
(I was not around to troubleshoot their problem at the time).

The author does make a good point about hiring someone once to set it up for
you though :)

------
squarefoot
"Today Linux is everywhere, with modified versions in various operating
systems – macOS, Android, google. com/chromebook/">Chrome – or running
countless corporate networks and government servers."

By the way it is written it seems the author doesn't know the difference
between an operating system, a website, a piece of hardware and a browser.
Moreover, there's not a single bit of Linux in either MacOS or Chrome.

Kudos to him to the switch, but making such errors in a public article can do
more harm than good.

~~~
scandox
I think we have to be as forgiving as possible. This is first feature article
about Linux I’ve seen in the Irish Times by a non tech writer in 17 years of
reading it. You do see stuff in the business section but that is not advocacy.

~~~
squarefoot
True, I read the entire article and it gets better, although still a bit on
the biased side; after a 2nd look he probably missed that line during the
correction. There's much much worse stuff around.

